# pct advice?



## jdusmc1371 (Jan 30, 2015)

Looking for some info on pct. I have good gear but need nolvadex asap.. any help?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 30, 2015)

I used Nolva from RC companies. You can find pharm grade if you look for it but I enjoy the cheaper prices more personally.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jan 30, 2015)

jdusmc1371 said:


> Looking for some info on pct. I have good gear but need nolvadex asap.. any help?



You have the Indian online pharm route or the aforementioned RC companies. Its the most popular for people in dire need  of that quick fix.


----------



## jdusmc1371 (Jan 30, 2015)

i went with adc, i hope im good..
 ive heard a lot of bad from rc companies, like their product is flavored water and shit..


----------



## McDuffy (Mar 27, 2015)

ADC is a good option, thats what i use. I have used GWP and the stane and nolva were effective, although i do not have bloods to prove it, but they did work, reversed puffy nipples etc


----------

